# Where Do You Go To Meet Likeminded People?



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

It would probably be fun at first, but I don't know how long INFPs or NFs in general would want to stay on an island with only similar types. We wouldn't feel different anymore, and that would bother us even more than not being understood by the, erm, unenlightened. Besides they need us. =)
Or alternatively, the island would be the scene of mass suicide. Just imagine all that depression concentrated in one small area!


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

My life is already an island and everytime a boat passes it's just full of cattle. *sigh*.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

The place i never visit. "Out there"





GroovyShamrock said:


> , the island would be the scene of mass suicide. Just imagine all that depression concentrated in one small area!


 
LMAO!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Cattle headed straight to my island and ENTP paradise. It's my home away from my flying castle, and I like fresh steak.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> My life is already an island and everytime a boat passes it's just full of cattle. *sigh*.


Why full of cattle?


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Cattle = people that live in boxes that go lalalalalaaalaaallalaaaa lalalaa al alalalaaa etc
Boat = group of people
Island = isolation


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you for clarifying what kind of cattle. I guess I'll be having human steak tonight.

You know, I'd actually like to see what a human being taste like. Humans might taste good and you never know.


----------



## Jewels (Jan 7, 2010)

Cheshire Wolf said:


> Thank you for clarifying what kind of cattle. I guess I'll be having human steak tonight.
> 
> You know, I'd actually like to see what a human being taste like. Humans might taste good and you never know.


Dude, you scare me. :shocked:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

You're telling me you've never been curious about what a human would taste like? I mean. I eat meat. Human's are also meat. Thus, its only obvious that the thought would come to mind now and than.


----------



## Jewels (Jan 7, 2010)

No! I would never hurt another person to satisfy a curiousity.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't have to hurt them. People die every day.


----------



## Jewels (Jan 7, 2010)

Cheshire Wolf said:


> I don't have to hurt them. People die every day.


LMAO, it probably tastes like chicken anyways. Try a soyburger.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I've eaten a soy burger before. I didn't like it. I like my plants bloody.


----------



## Jewels (Jan 7, 2010)

Cheshire Wolf said:


> I've eaten a soy burger before. I didn't like it. I like my plants bloody.


You remind me far too much of my husband. He scares me too. :wink:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I take that as a compliment : ) *Humble Bow*


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

It's interesting how cannibalism can bring people together. Feels the warmth.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Blooble bath anyone : )


Can you feel the love tonight.

Yes, I think his heart is still beating.
​


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I go back to the theatre to meet like minded people. But every now and then I find a few crazies on here as well. :wink:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Theatre people are awesome I used to hang out with a bunch I just wish I had the social energy to keep up with them


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

Cheshire Wolf said:


> Thank you for clarifying what kind of cattle. I guess I'll be having human steak tonight.
> 
> You know, I'd actually like to see what a human being taste like. Humans might taste good and you never know.


I remember stumbling on a website which explained in very great detail how to prepare human remains to be eaten. It was ten years ago, and I don't remember if it was supposed to be ironic or not. I sure as hell hope it was.


----------

